# homemade 'Chris Brackett' style tips...check 'em out!!!



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I was inspired by the episode of Arrow Affliction when he was hunting doves to make these. 
*Materials used:* clothes hanger, 3/32 drill bit and drill press, rubber blunt tip.
*time to make:* 15 minutes.
From what i could see, these are almost identicle to the ones he used. I took the rubber blunt, drilled 2 holes with a 3/32 drill bit and a drill press , and a clothes hanger that i bent with pliars.


----------



## rezeen6.5 (Aug 14, 2009)

*to cool*

dude I was going to do same thing how do they fly and how far do u think they will fly stright? holla back Mike


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

looks sweet!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

rezeen6.5 said:


> dude I was going to do same thing how do they fly and how far do u think they will fly stright? holla back Mike


tell ya the truth, i just made them and posted so im not too sure. when chris shot them on arrow affliction they shot good, and he shot out to like 30 yds with them... and if im right i think he said that they were homemade his...


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

Those look better than Brackett's. Nice job!!!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

haha thanks erdman!


----------



## nightmare (Nov 27, 2007)

Awesome! Thanx for sharing!
They do look better than Chris's!


----------



## rezeen6.5 (Aug 14, 2009)

*another ?*

how does the wire stay in the point did ya glue it in or what very nice hope I get mine made soon my 3 boys are ready for me to make them so they can shoot birds in the back yard. Get this 3 boys (ages 6,8.11.) all with bows nuk ice. razor edge and bear truth 2. I have to make a lot of arrows thanks for the pics


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

rezeen6.5 said:


> how does the wire stay in the point did ya glue it in or what very nice hope I get mine made soon my 3 boys are ready for me to make them so they can shoot birds in the back yard. Get this 3 boys (ages 6,8.11.) all with bows nuk ice. razor edge and bear truth 2. I have to make a lot of arrows thanks for the pics


the wire fit in the hole tight enough so i didnt glue it or anything...I might glue it in there,tho just to make darn sure it doesnt go anywhere.


----------



## don h (May 2, 2009)

awsome job. they do look good. im sure chris would like to see some pics of the kills with them as would i. great job


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

don h said:


> awsome job. they do look good. im sure chris would like to see some pics of the kills with them as would i. great job


sure thing... and thanks!


----------



## Archeroni (Oct 3, 2008)

Don't mean to take away from your ingenuity and creativity but I don't think I would actually use those.

Looks like a good way to wound the bird and destine it for death by starvation.


----------



## orange maxxis (Feb 19, 2010)

nice have you used them?


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

nope, just whipped it up last night...im a little worried about the durability.


----------



## mathews-nut (Feb 2, 2006)

chris's were bent after he shot them for 3 days so im sure they will be fine.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

ok. im gonna sent chris the link cause i just found out hes here on AT so maybe he'll take a look at the and see what he thinks!


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

nice . I should try something like that. sure looked like fun on the show


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

yupp it sure did! I would like to shoot the clays like he did when he was training for the dove hunting.


----------



## zdbowhunter (Feb 21, 2010)

Those look way better than Bracketts lol keep up the good work haha


----------



## DADDIO6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Did anyone shoot any clay brids


----------



## bigredneck61088 (Oct 12, 2004)

i might try and make a smaller version (shorter wire) for squirrels... any input, think they would work??


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

bigredneck61088 said:


> i might try and make a smaller version (shorter wire) for squirrels... any input, think they would work??


I would think so.. good luck!


----------



## Rut-n-Hard (Aug 22, 2006)

they need to make the claw part more of a hook !!!!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Rut-n-Hard said:


> they need to make the claw part more of a hook !!!!


thanks for looking! btw cant wait for the new show!


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

good looking man might make me some and get out and shoot


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

cool good luck


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Booyah!


----------



## Jarocal (Feb 21, 2010)

*nice job*

Whats the diameter of the finished product? They look pretty nice though.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Jarocal said:


> Whats the diameter of the finished product? They look pretty nice though.


daimiter: 7 1/2 in.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

NY911 said:


> Booyah!


yupp!!!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## hoytshooter85 (Apr 14, 2010)

This looks great... I made one that was a bit different. I actually welded the coat hanger onto a washer and placed a 75g broadhead on the front of it. It flew pretty good out to about 25 yards and died off. I shot it out of a 55 lb Hoyt Gamemaster 2 recurve when I was pheasant hunting. Came close to hitting some but only got feathers. I have to give your version a try though. Looks like they would work alittle better. Good thinking with the rubber blunt.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

thanks alot!!


----------



## pozoutdoors (Jan 17, 2010)

This is one I made for a kid who likes shooting things out of the air!!! It turned out pretty good!!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

thats awesome!!! Are the wires clothes hangers??? also how did you drill thru the field point?


----------



## pozoutdoors (Jan 17, 2010)

Yep, 6" piece of clothes hanger bent to jaw width of pliers. I drill it with a 3/32 drill bit. They drill really easy. I did center punch them first to help guide the drill bit.


----------



## HOKIEHUNTER07 (Oct 4, 2005)

I'll tell you what, I bet if you tied braided fishing line like a web to the tips and bent them over to form loops instead of claws you could knock just about anything out of the air... at least it would give you a little more covered area with very little weight added.

Hokie


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

thats a good idea!


----------

